# Shopping and shopping and more shopping



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have bought so much stuff for the little man already. It's hard to resist y'know.
Anyhoo I got him some more fabric for another snuggle sack. I got the other one made last night.  AND he got 2 ADORABLE shirts today. And they fit him pretty well, which i was concerned they wouldn't.  I love them !
























"iz can't beweev she make me wear dis"

















"stwike a pose!"


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheryl, Finn is a natural when it comes to posing for his "closeups!!" lol


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

He is way too cute for his own right!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg the cuteness overload has happened again!!! LOL Those shirts are way too freakin cute on him!!!!! Love it! He's too sweet!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I always have to smile when i see his little face


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

he is so lovely, im addicted to his pics


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He is too cute for words!!! Those shirts are adorable on him


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

way, way too cute


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

i think he loves his photo taken


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

I loved his shirts !! Specially the first one, he is so cute.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So cute I have bought bunch stuff for Amberleah too, even a pink crate on line. I cant find any clothes around here that small enough for her yet. She is only 1.75 lbs.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

well these xs fit him pretty well.He is 1 lb 11 oz.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, he is precious!! and i love his new shirts


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

chideb said:


> Cheryl, Finn is a natural when it comes to posing for his "closeups!!" lol


I have to agree he is so darn adorable.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Such a cute little face!!


----------



## mondayschild (Apr 17, 2011)

Finn is too cute! I absolutely love his colouring.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Gorgeous wee doga and lovely tops! xx


----------

